
Best Polywell Fusion news since early 2006 - kristianp
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/06/08/1305412/-Best-Polywel-news-since-early-2006
======
ErikRogneby
How much funding is needed?

~~~
kristianp
According to [1], "EMC2 Fusion is planning a three-year, $30 million
commercial research program".

[1] [http://www.nbcnews.com/science/science-news/low-cost-
fusion-...](http://www.nbcnews.com/science/science-news/low-cost-fusion-
project-steps-out-shadows-looks-money-n130661)

